# nursery nurses?need help with assignmnet



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hello i am very stuck on my current assignment,   
i know ist a Lil bit cheating but i need some help on this question..
''explain how to use profiles of preschool children to provide a differentiated curriculum information can be used to meet the diverse needs of the group also -theories related to supporting individual needs''
just a few pointers would be fab    
ems xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thats really helped thankyou so much, what level are you? x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh right -you clever bunny you !!
thats brill !!- i really appriciate you  taking the time to help   xxxx


----------

